# Bizarre rapid tabbing problem without touching keyboard



## carnivalnights (Jan 27, 2012)

I am not even sure where to post this because it is such a bizarre problem, and since I am not sure it is a hardware problem, I am posting it here since I am running Windows 8.1.

For two days now my computer has been going haywire. I ran Windows Defender and Spybot - no serious issues, no viruses. I rebooted, did a hard boot. Still the same issue. The only way I can describe this issue is by saying it's like someone is constantly and rapidly clicking Tab on my keyboard - without me touching anything. My cursor will not stay in one place. This starts and stops throughout the day, usually every hour or two for maybe 30 minutes at a time. So it does stop eventually but not for long. I am unable to use my computer at all when it is happening because it keeps tabbing from where I need my cursor to be, so I can't type anything. I can't install anything. I can't open anything. It just keeps tabbing all over the screen and doesn't stop. I've tried hitting numerous keys like Shift, Ctrl, etc. but nothing stops it from moving. 

The day this started, Bell (telecomm company here in Canada) came and installed a Fibe box and a wireless access point/receiver for my internet and cable (looks like this: http://www.arrisi.com/products/_images/hd/vap2500.jpg), which are on my computer desk. They said the wireless receiver needs to be two feet or more away from the Fibe box at all times, and it has been. I still have no idea if this was actually caused by either Bell device, but it was a weird coincidence it happened the same day of the installation.

Because I have a wireless keyboard, I thought maybe the receiver was interfering with the keyboard wireless signal. So I moved both boxes further away. Same issue. I then disconnected the wireless keyboard and used a wired one - same issue. I even popped the tab keys off the wireless keyboard to ensure nothing was making it stick. My mouse is wireless and runs on batteries. I can't see it being a mouse issue but perhaps someone can enlighten me.

This is rendering my PC unusable and I am in the process of job hunting right now, so I need to get this solved ASAP. I'd be grateful for any insight or suggestions people may have. Please let me know if you need any further details.


----------



## carnivalnights (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas? Still having this problem. I have tried the following:

-disabled Dell Wireless 1703 Bluetooth; problem persists
-unplugged Xbox wireless controller adapter; problem persists
-moved Bell Vibe box and Bell wireless adapter as far away from the computer as possible; problem persists
-happens across all browsers; not a browser issue
-removed wireless keyboard; problem persists
-tried alternative wired keyboard; problem persists
-turned off wireless mouse; problem persists
-tried alternative wired mouse; problem persists
-uninstalled and reinstalled keyboard and mouse drivers; problem persists
-full Malwarebytes scan; no threats
-full Windows Defender scan; no threats
-if reboot performed while issue is happening, problem still persists at Windows 9 logon/password screen before programs are loaded/started (perhaps eliminates software issue?)

Weeks later, there is still no pattern. It is intermittent. Sometimes it lasts for an hour or two, sometimes 15 minutes. Sometimes it happens 20 times a day, sometimes it happens 5 times a day. The issue disappeared for about two weeks and then came back again without me having done anything different! I am at an UTTER LOSS as to what this could be.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Hi, could you clarify your OS.

You state that you are running W8.1 but your system specs read XP. In your second post you write ".... Windows 9 logon/password screen .... " Is this just a typo or did you mean to write something else?

When you confirm your OS I will get back to you with some suggestions.

Viz


----------



## carnivalnights (Jan 27, 2012)

Vizuliz said:


> Hi, could you clarify your OS.
> 
> You state that you are running W8.1 but your system specs read XP. In your second post you write ".... Windows 9 logon/password screen .... " Is this just a typo or did you mean to write something else?
> 
> ...


That's bizarre, I didn't choose XP when filling out my profile! It is indeed 8.1. These are the rest of the specs if useful:
Dell XPS One 2710 Fast track 1310
Intel® Core™ i5-3450S CPU @ 2.80GHz
8GB DDR3 SDRAM 1600MHz
nVidia GeForce GT 640M 2GB DDR5
Power Supply 235W, US
1TB SATA 3Gb/s,7200RPM
64-bit OS, x64-based processor
Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center 

I meant to write Windows 8 logon screen (for some reason you cannot edit original posts). It's the same as the logon screen for Windows 7. After you boot, you are taken to a screen where you choose a user and type in your password - so before all your programs, etc. start loading. I thought it was interesting the issue still happened at that point in time, before Windows had even properly loaded and very little was running.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

carnivalnights said:


> After you boot, you are taken to a screen where you choose a user and type in your password - so before all your programs, etc. start loading. I thought it was interesting the issue still happened at that point in time, before Windows had even properly loaded and very little was running.


That is interesting.... Suggest that you try to login via Safe Mode and see if the problem persists.

If not then a solution may be close to hand... :smile:

Viz


----------

